# Play.com up to 80% off Sale



## Smashbox (9 Mar 2009)

Up to 80% off selected items like DVDS, blu-rays, CDs, Books, Clothing and more.

http://www.play.com/HOME/HOME/6-/Campaign.html?campaign=6648&cid=8129533

Oh and free delivery of course.


----------



## NicolaM (9 Mar 2009)

Nice one, thanks

Nicola


----------



## Smashbox (9 Mar 2009)

You're welcome Nicola


----------



## chrisboy (9 Mar 2009)

Have to say, checked out the prices on the mens clothes and there's some serious bargains there!


----------



## gebbel (9 Mar 2009)

Just bought a 8GB USB flash drive for €12.49 incl. delivery!

Thanks Smashin'box!


----------



## Smashbox (10 Mar 2009)

gebbel said:


> Thanks Smashin'box!


 


Seems like a great sale alright, I LOVE the free postage too.


----------



## tallpaul (12 Mar 2009)

gebbel said:


> Just bought a 8GB USB flash drive for €12.49 incl. delivery!
> 
> Thanks Smashin'box!


 
How did you manage that? I thought Play didn't ship gadgets or electronics to Ireland??


----------



## Quest (12 Mar 2009)

Tried purchasing, but will only ship to UK address....


----------



## Caveat (12 Mar 2009)

Nice one Smashbox!

Again.


----------



## Newbie! (12 Mar 2009)

Quest said:


> Tried purchasing, but will only ship to UK address....



Same here...i wanted to buy clothing as well and it wouldnt ship that to Ireland either. Am I missing something?


----------



## Card (12 Mar 2009)

make sure you have euro selected before ordering


----------



## Smashbox (12 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> Nice one Smashbox!
> 
> Again.


 


*Items priced in euros can only be delivered to European addresses outside the UK.* 
*Electronic or gadget items can only be delivered to UK addresses.* 

Electronics and gadgets cannot be delivered to Ireland, clothes is fine - make sure you select Euros before checkout.


----------



## gebbel (12 Mar 2009)

Yep sorry guys I had to use my Bro's UK address


----------



## FrCrilly (18 Mar 2009)

Hi All,

Just a pointer. Beware of Plays compulsory Euro exchange rate for non UK customers which can amount to a sizable delivery charge. See below text of a thread I wrote last December. 



> Hi All,
> 
> Just a warning on *Play*.coms free delivery to Ireland. To deliver to Ireland, it's compulsory on the site that you have to buy in Euro's. I calculate *Play*'s compulsory Euro/Sterling rate to be approx 0.71, which is well below the 0.91 that my credit card company recently charged me.
> 
> ...


----------

